
Net Neutrality Facts - sinak
https://internetassociation.org/net-neutrality-facts/
======
joeblow9999
Please.

"What is at stake? Quite simply, the future of the Internet as we know it. "

Yeah, except the entire internet has got to the point it is today WITHOUT net
neutrality.

"For example, an ISP with its own movie and TV streaming service could
slowdown traffic for Netflix or YouTube users in favor of its own affiliated
content. "

The net neutrality folks sure are hyperventilating over speculations of what
COULD be done, and what boils down to a pricing structure. This hardly seems
to be the end of the world.

